# 2019 in review



## baker (Dec 22, 2019)

Thought I'd go through and do the same as last year by making a post of my favourite wildlife photos over the last year. While I have still been rather busy over the last year with my PhD, I have been fortunate enough to get out and about a bit more this year to do some photography. I hope you all enjoy the photos below



Robust velvet gecko (Nebulifera robusta) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Southern angleheaded dragon (Lophosaurus spinipes) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Australian red eyed tree frog (Litoria chloris) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Yellow spotted monitor (Varanus panoptes) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Estuarine crocodile (Crocodylus porosus) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

As field sites go, not many can beat this one!


Wenlock river by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Estuarine crocodile by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Pollination by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Portrait of a king by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Hatchling carpet python (Morelia spilota) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Narrow banded sand swimmer (Eremiascincus fasciolatus) by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Curious mulga by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Unwelcome by Cameron Baker, on Flickr



Urban bluie by Cameron Baker, on Flickr

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 23, 2019)

Awesome photos, Cameron.

Can I ask what sort of lighting/settings you used for night photography? I recently did a spotlighting trip and, while I saw a few interesting critters, my photography was rather awful.


----------



## baker (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for that Nero. 

For my night shots, and even a couple of the ones I take during the day, I use a yonguno flash with a 20 cm square diffuser attached to it to soften and spread the light out. I also use a flash trigger so that I can position the flash wherever I want depending on the style of shot I'm after. Setting wise, most of my shots are between f 7-11, shutter speed ~1/160-250 and iso ~125-200.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 24, 2019)

baker said:


> Thanks for that Nero.
> 
> For my night shots, and even a couple of the ones I take during the day, I use a yonguno flash with a 20 cm square diffuser attached to it to soften and spread the light out. I also use a flash trigger so that I can position the flash wherever I want depending on the style of shot I'm after. Setting wise, most of my shots are between f 7-11, shutter speed ~1/160-250 and iso ~125-200.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron



Thanks for the information. I might give this a go. I was just using either the light from the torch or the standard flash, not sure on the settings, but either way, didn't make for very nice photos.


----------



## Ella C (Dec 24, 2019)

They are amazing photos! I would expect to see them on National geographic. Beautiful!


----------

